# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اسئلة للاذكياء وغير الاذكياء

## جواد ابو ماضي

شو الاجابة ؟               

           1_ ماهو الشئ الذي يجري ولايمشي؟ 

2_من هو الذي يتمنى ان يكون للانسان رأسان بدلا من رأس واحد؟


3_ماهو الشهر الهجري الذي اذا اوله حذف هرب؟


4_ماهو الشئ الذي يفعلة الفلاح أول مايضع رجلة على أرضة؟

5_كلمة تحتوي على8حروف وتشمل كل الحروف فما هي الكلمة؟


6_هل يمكن ان يكون النهر بلا ماء؟



7_من هو القاتل الذي لايعاقبة الشرع او القانون (((ليس المنتحر)))؟


                          8 _  هل يمكن ان يتزوج الرجل ارملته؟

9_مدينة عربية تدل على ان كلا من الاخوين له ابن اخ فماهي هذه المدينة؟



10_متى يسافر الانسان بسرعة تساوى سرعة السيارة؟



11_ماهو أول شئ يفعله المرء عندما يستيقظ؟




13_يستحيل عليك ان تراه رغم انه امامك طيلة الوقت فما هو؟



14_هو داخل الغرفة وخارجها في نفس الوقت فما هو ؟


15_ماهو الشئ الذي اذا اردتة اغمضت عينيك له؟




16_لمن يحني الامبراطور راسة ؟
                                                                             منقولة عن منتدى ثاني

----------


## سويتر

يعطيك العافية يا جواد
المرة الجاي بنجاوبهم

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواد ابو ماضي                      
_          شو الاجابة ؟               

           1_ ماهو الشئ الذي يجري ولايمشي؟ 
النهر
2_من هو الذي يتمنى ان يكون للانسان رأسان بدلا من رأس واحد؟
الحلاق
3_ماهو الشهر الهجري الذي اذا اوله حذف هرب؟
صفر

4_ماهو الشئ الذي يفعلة الفلاح أول مايضع رجلة على أرضة؟
يضع رجله الثانية
5_كلمة تحتوي على8حروف وتشمل كل الحروف فما هي الكلمة؟

الابجدية او الهجائية
6_هل يمكن ان يكون النهر بلا ماء؟

نعم على الخريطة

7_من هو القاتل الذي لايعاقبة الشرع او القانون (((ليس المنتحر)))؟

منفذ حكم الاعدام
                          8 _  هل يمكن ان يتزوج الرجل ارملته؟
لا طبعا لانه بكون ميت
9_مدينة عربية تدل على ان كلا من الاخوين له ابن اخ فماهي هذه المدينة؟

عمان

10_متى يسافر الانسان بسرعة تساوى سرعة السيارة؟

لما يكون راكب فيها

11_ماهو أول شئ يفعله المرء عندما يستيقظ؟



يفتح عينيه

13_يستحيل عليك ان تراه رغم انه امامك طيلة الوقت فما هو؟

الهواء

14_هو داخل الغرفة وخارجها في نفس الوقت فما هو ؟
باب الغرفة

15_ماهو الشئ الذي اذا اردتة اغمضت عينيك له؟


النوم

16_لمن يحني الامبراطور راسة ؟
الحلاق
                                                                             منقولة عن منتدى ثاني



وشكرا_

----------

